# Drywall over a box?



## MFraley (Jun 12, 2010)

I want my contractor to replace one vanity wall light fixture with two wall fixtures. This would require mounting two new boxes split off from the existing one--one on either side of the existing box. He would then have to cover the existing box. My contractor says I can't drywall over the existing box...is he right??


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MFraley said:


> I want my contractor to replace one vanity wall light fixture with two wall fixtures. This would require mounting two new boxes split off from the existing one--one on either side of the existing box. He would then have to cover the existing box. My contractor says I can't drywall over the existing box...is he right??


Yes............


----------



## MFraley (Jun 12, 2010)

*Now wait a minute...*

What are the options? Just a surface-mounted blank?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Your one of "those" customers eh? Make sure he itemizes each wire nut and staple for you. Dont want you getting charged for an extra washer or something.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

You can do whatever you want it is your house, just tell your contractor you will sign a notarized letter written on his letterhead that he advised you it was illegal and incredibly stupid.


----------



## Geoff C (May 26, 2010)

Watch out. He might be trying to snowball you so he can get the markup on that blank plate.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> You can do whatever you want it is your house, just tell your contractor you will sign a notarized letter written on his letterhead that he advised you it was illegal and incredibly stupid.


"remodeling designer", that thinks you can cover a j-box.


----------



## MFraley (Jun 12, 2010)

*I don't get it*

What's that supposed to mean? All I am asking is what can be done to cover the existing box that is the least "visible." It has nothing whatsoever to do with being cheap :confused1:


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

MFraley said:


> What are the options? Just a surface-mounted blank?


Options?....Remove the box and move existing circuit to new fixture box....leave the box and hang three fixtures rather than two.....hire an electrician.....blank it off....does it sound like a good idea to sheetrock over spliced wires in your bathroom? Your contractor is speaking the truth....


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MFraley said:


> What's that supposed to mean? All I am asking is what can be done to cover the existing box that is the least "visible." It has nothing whatsoever to do with being cheap :confused1:


What did they tell you your options were?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

*314.29 Boxes, Conduit Bodies, and Handhole Enclosures to Be Accessible.* 

Boxes, conduit bodies, and handhole enclosures shall be installed so that the wiring contained in them can be rendered accessible without removing any part of the building or, in underground circuits, without excavating sidewalks, paving, earth, or other substance that is to be used to establish the finished grade.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> "remodeling designer", that thinks you can cover a j-box.


Ahhhh....ohhhhh..........

In that case can you people please stop writing electrical notes, or anything on the sheetrock in pen, I mean really it doesn't make my life any more difficult but man the painters want to kill you.

Oh and this guy Bob that posted above me is a total book nerd that is always digging up this legalese he finds in this book they call "The National Electrical Code". 

Truth be told most of us here electricians don't even really own the book and even if we do we don't open it much so I am surprised your electrician wouldn't just let you bury the box.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You best bet is to have your electrician try to trace the conductor and see if it reaches one of the new boxes.

Reaches the attic and install a junction box.

Find the cable in the light switch box and disconnect (I'd try to totally remove it) it and install new conductors to the two new boxes.

Your electrician should know all this or you have the wrong electrician, SERIOUS HERE.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> *314.29 Boxes, Conduit Bodies, and Handhole Enclosures to Be Accessible.*
> 
> Boxes, conduit bodies, and handhole enclosures shall be installed so that the wiring contained in them can be rendered accessible without removing any part of the building or, in underground circuits, without excavating sidewalks, paving, earth, or other substance that is to be used to establish the finished grade.


Just what is this _finished grade_ you speak of.. :jester:


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

*mirror?*

Will the NEC allow a blank on the box and hang a mirror over it?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

brian john said:


> You best bet is to have your electrician try to trace the conductor and see if it reaches one of the new boxes.
> 
> Reaches the attic and install a junction box.
> 
> ...


That's no fun, back to Percy faucette Book.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

readydave8 said:


> Will the NEC allow a blank on the box and hang a mirror over it?


that's fine.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Why do you guys feed info too non electrician DIY types that are not allowed to post in here?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

MFraley, take this to www.diychatroom.com or www.contractortalk.com

If you paid attention to, or read, the site rules when you signed up you would know that this is a site for electrical professionals.


----------

